
How I came to write D (2014) - arunc
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/how-i-came-to-write-d/240165322
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7555426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7555426).

